# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اعتراض فایده داره : مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش کشور  در آزمون ‎کارشناسی ارشد

## MYDR

به نام خدا !
این مصوبه مهر و امضا و ابلاغ شده است و خوب نگاهش کنید:
*مشهور به : مصوبه "ممنوعیت پذیرش دانشجوی ارشد از رشته های غیرمرتبط"  :*






که با موجی از اعتراضات هم همراه شد به حدی که به یک هفته نرسیده مصوبه لغو شد !!!





> وزارت علوم مصوبه «ممنوعیت پذیرش دانشجوی ارشد از رشته‌های غیرمرتبط» لغو کرد
> 
> محمدرضا آهنچیان مدیرکل برنامه‌ریزی آموزش عالی با ارسال نامه‌ای به معاونان آموزشی دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی در توضیح مصوبه تغییرات احتمالی آزمون کارشناسی ارشد در رشته‌های مرتبط، اعلام کرد:
> 
>  تصمیم‌گیری درباره تغییر در رشته‌های مرتبط برای داوطلبان ورود به دوره کارشناسی ارشد، به انجام مطالعات و بررسی‌های بیشتر موکول شده است.
> 
> در بخشی از نامه محمدرضا آهنچیان آمده است؛ بر اساس مصوبه هفدهمین جلسه «شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو»، آزمون کارشناسی ارشد به روال سال‌های گذشته انجام می‌شود و تصمیم‌گیری درباره تغییر در رشته‌های مرتبط برای داوطلبان ورود به دوره کارشناسی ارشد، انجام مطالعات و بررسی‌های بیشتر، موکول شده است./خبرگزاری دانشجو



نتیجه این که : اعتراض جواب میده ! و اونهای که نمی خوان کاری کنند، الکی دیگران رو دلسرد نکنند که این جا ایران هست و اون بالایی ها هر کاری بخوان می کنند !

مصوبه 60 درسد معدل قطعی هم ظلم بزرگی هست که ان شاءالله برداشته بشه ! امیدوارم پیگیر باشید.

----------


## omid2s

اینا بخاطر منفعت هست که چنین مصوبه ایی رو لغو کردن.
چون دیدن درامدشون کم میشه و اونایی که میان ازمون بدن, ممکنه خیلی کم بشن.

بعدم اعتراض تو این دولت جواب نمیده.
ولی دولت اینده رو بهش خیلی امیدوارم که خیلی از بی عدالتیها رو ریشه کن کنه.
نمونه ش اینکه , رییسی از قبل قول داده بود یه سامانه ای راه بندازه که مردم برن و مدیرای نمونه و انقلابی و خوب رو به دولت پیشنهاد بدن.
که چندهفته پیش قولشو عملی کرد.
نمونه دیگش, قانون مالیات هست که تو مجلس جدی داره پیگیری میشه و وقتی هم دولت ایشون بیاد روی کار, مطئنن برا اون دسته پولدارا که مالیات نمیدن و گاها قبض برق 4ملیونی براشون میاد, دادشون در میاد و باید مالیات بدن.
خیلی از مشکلات الان بخاطر اینکه دولت با مجلس همکاری نمیکنه.
وگرنه اقای رییسی بیاد میزنه تو دهن همه مافیا.

بعدم ما باید به جد, در کنار درس خوندن, دوتا مطالبه رو پیگیری کنیم از دولت اینده
و مطمئنم باشید جواب میگیریم
یکیش حذف تمام سهمیه های ازمونها من جمله کنکور , بغیر از مناطق بدون تغییر

منحل کردن شورای سنجش پذیرش که بخاسته و دست پرورده خدایی رییس سنجشه
برا مواقعی این شورا رو ساخته که هرکاری دلش خاست بکنه.
از جمله تمدید نکردن کنکور قدیم و احیانا تاثیر قطعی معدل
یا سپردن این شورا دست کاردانها

این دو رو باید مطالبه کنیم.ادم زمانی و جایی چیزی رو مطالبه میکنه که بدون دولتش عدالتخواهه.
دولت اینده خداروشکر رییسش که انقلابی و عدالتخواهه.
همونجوری که نیشکر هفت تپه و هپکو و ....از دست مافیا دراورد.
یاعلی مدد.مطالبه کنیم تا بهمون خبرای خوب بدن.

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


به نام خدا !
این مصوبه مهر و امضا و ابلاغ شده است و خوب نگاهش کنید:
مشهور به : مصوبه "ممنوعیت پذیرش دانشجوی ارشد از رشته های غیرمرتبط"  :






که با موجی از اعتراضات هم همراه شد به حدی که به یک هفته نرسیده مصوبه لغو شد !!!





نتیجه این که : اعتراض جواب میده ! و اونهای که نمی خوان کاری کنند، الکی دیگران رو دلسرد نکنند که این جا ایران هست و اون بالایی ها هر کاری بخوان می کنند !

مصوبه 60 درسد معدل قطعی هم ظلم بزرگی هست که ان شاءالله برداشته بشه ! امیدوارم پیگیر باشید.



کسی که این مصوبه رو نوشته بود ساقیشو زنده میخواستم یعنی
اصلا درکی ندارن که بیشتر رشته ها اصلا ارشد ندارن و تو لیسانس رشته تموم میشه و گرایشی نداره پس اونایی که میخوان ادامه تحصیل بدن باید از رشته های غیر مرتبط وارد بشن
علاوه بر اون خیلی دیدیم که ادما رشته کارشناسی شونو درست انتخاب نکردنبراساس جبر جامعه یا پول و ... بوده و وقتی خوندن دیدن عه این اونی نیس که میخوام ولی ارشد فلان رشته برام خوبه پس برم ارشد که این مصوبه اینارم میزد داغون میکرد
گذشته از اون الان رشته های ترند توی جهان رشته هایی اند که بهشون میگن بین رشته ای یعنی از هر رشته ای باید یه تخصصی باشه مثل نوروساینس (ترکیب پزشکی + روانشناسی + اقتصاد) یا هوش مصنوعی ( ترکیب مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی کامپیوتر و آی تی) و .... و اگه این مصوبه برگزار میشد این رشته ها هم نابود بودن*

----------


## MYDR

> اینا بخاطر منفعت هست که چنین مصوبه ایی رو لغو کردن.
> چون دیدن درامدشون کم میشه و اونایی که میان ازمون بدن, ممکنه خیلی کم بشن.
> 
> بعدم اعتراض تو این دولت جواب نمیده.
> ولی دولت اینده رو بهش خیلی امیدوارم که خیلی از بی عدالتیها رو ریشه کن کنه.
> نمونه ش اینکه , رییسی از قبل قول داده بود یه سامانه ای راه بندازه که مردم برن و مدیرای نمونه و انقلابی و خوب رو به دولت پیشنهاد بدن.
> که چندهفته پیش قولشو عملی کرد.
> نمونه دیگش, قانون مالیات هست که تو مجلس جدی داره پیگیری میشه و وقتی هم دولت ایشون بیاد روی کار, مطئنن برا اون دسته پولدارا که مالیات نمیدن و گاها قبض برق 4ملیونی براشون میاد, دادشون در میاد و باید مالیات بدن.
> خیلی از مشکلات الان بخاطر اینکه دولت با مجلس همکاری نمیکنه.
> ...



دوست من مگه میشه منفعتشون رو در نظر نگیرند ؟ چه تصویب کنند چه لغو کنند !  ولی اون های هم که تصویب کرده بودند دنبال منفعت خودشون بودند که روی خیلی رشته ها اثر میزاره ! مثل این که طرف یه لیسناس الکی بخواد بگیره ! الان خیلی ها مثلا رشتشون مهندسی میبینی کنار یه لیسانس حقوق الکی هم دارند که برند مثلا وکالت یا دفترخونه و .... !  این طوری پول خوبی هم اتفاقاً گیرشون می اومده !

اره دولت جدید بیاد باید خیلی از اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هم برند رد کارشون !  ولی باز باید دید این سیاست چه بر سر ما میاره ! ولی دولت آینده انقدر هم درگیر مرغ و گوشت و روغن و شکر و دلار و ماشین و مسکن و.... میشه که به این چیزا خیلی سخت هست که حواسش باشه چون کارو میسپارند به کارشناس ها و پایین دست تری ها !
ولی به قول شما ما باید مطالبه کنید و پیگیری کنیم و گرنه هر بلای سرما بیارند خیالشون هم نیست .

----------


## MYDR

> *
> کسی که این مصوبه رو نوشته بود ساقیشو زنده میخواستم یعنی
> اصلا درکی ندارن که بیشتر رشته ها اصلا ارشد ندارن و تو لیسانس رشته تموم میشه و گرایشی نداره پس اونایی که میخوان ادامه تحصیل بدن باید از رشته های غیر مرتبط وارد بشن
> علاوه بر اون خیلی دیدیم که ادما رشته کارشناسی شونو درست انتخاب نکردنبراساس جبر جامعه یا پول و ... بوده و وقتی خوندن دیدن عه این اونی نیس که میخوام ولی ارشد فلان رشته برام خوبه پس برم ارشد که این مصوبه اینارم میزد داغون میکرد
> گذشته از اون الان رشته های ترند توی جهان رشته هایی اند که بهشون میگن بین رشته ای یعنی از هر رشته ای باید یه تخصصی باشه مثل نوروساینس (ترکیب پزشکی + روانشناسی + اقتصاد) یا هوش مصنوعی ( ترکیب مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی کامپیوتر و آی تی) و .... و اگه این مصوبه برگزار میشد این رشته ها هم نابود بودن*


از بس بیمارند ! و همش میخوان برای مردم تصمیم بگیرند و زور کنند !  به اون ها چه ربطی داره که طرف چه درسی میخواد بخونه ! 
 طرف کنکور کارشناسی ارشد میده میره سر جلسه همین آزمون میده اگر قبول شد خوب میره اگر نشد نمیره !  مال پدر این ها رو نمی خورند که این ها انقدر زورشون میاد !
بازم خدا رو شکر که فعلا شرش کم شد و امیدواریم دیگه بر نگرده !

----------


## مینا0_0

کاش اعتراض برای دوکنکوری شدن و این معدل ۶۰ درصد هم جواب بده

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> کسی که این مصوبه رو نوشته بود ساقیشو زنده میخواستم یعنی
> اصلا درکی ندارن که بیشتر رشته ها اصلا ارشد ندارن و تو لیسانس رشته تموم میشه و گرایشی نداره پس اونایی که میخوان ادامه تحصیل بدن باید از رشته های غیر مرتبط وارد بشن
> علاوه بر اون خیلی دیدیم که ادما رشته کارشناسی شونو درست انتخاب نکردنبراساس جبر جامعه یا پول و ... بوده و وقتی خوندن دیدن عه این اونی نیس که میخوام ولی ارشد فلان رشته برام خوبه پس برم ارشد که این مصوبه اینارم میزد داغون میکرد
> گذشته از اون الان رشته های ترند توی جهان رشته هایی اند که بهشون میگن بین رشته ای یعنی از هر رشته ای باید یه تخصصی باشه مثل نوروساینس (ترکیب پزشکی + روانشناسی + اقتصاد) یا هوش مصنوعی ( ترکیب مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی کامپیوتر و آی تی) و .... و اگه این مصوبه برگزار میشد این رشته ها هم نابود بودن*


البته هدف رشته های مرتبط بود نه خود رشته. منظورشون اینه مثلا برای ارشد کامپیوتر فقط اون رشته هایی که تو دفترچه برنامه مصوبش هست (شامل برق و آی تی  و ...) بتونن شرکت کنن و زیست و شیمی و عمران و ... نتونن. که خود این هم به حد کافی مضحک بود

----------


## sepehr_a

> اینا بخاطر منفعت هست که چنین مصوبه ایی رو لغو کردن.
> چون دیدن درامدشون کم میشه و اونایی که میان ازمون بدن, ممکنه خیلی کم بشن.
> 
> بعدم اعتراض تو این دولت جواب نمیده.
> ولی دولت اینده رو بهش خیلی امیدوارم که خیلی از بی عدالتیها رو ریشه کن کنه.
> نمونه ش اینکه , رییسی از قبل قول داده بود یه سامانه ای راه بندازه که مردم برن و مدیرای نمونه و انقلابی و خوب رو به دولت پیشنهاد بدن.
> که چندهفته پیش قولشو عملی کرد.
> نمونه دیگش, قانون مالیات هست که تو مجلس جدی داره پیگیری میشه و وقتی هم دولت ایشون بیاد روی کار, مطئنن برا اون دسته پولدارا که مالیات نمیدن و گاها قبض برق 4ملیونی براشون میاد, دادشون در میاد و باید مالیات بدن.
> خیلی از مشکلات الان بخاطر اینکه دولت با مجلس همکاری نمیکنه.
> ...


متالب تنذ :Yahoo (23): 
فقط اونجاش که گفتید همه سهمیه ها رو برداره :Yahoo (23): 
اگه همه سهمیه ها از جمله شهدا و... برداشت فقط شماره کارت بدید حداقل ده میلیون رو قول میدم بفرستم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------

